# How Important Is Airflow To You?



## ET (4/6/14)

thought i would ask this because i recently got a kanger aerotank and a nautilus tank. before that i was using my trusty old protank 1 with the airflow holes drilled larger. then i got the new tanks and the draw seems too tight for me. eventually drilled the one aerotank hole bigger last night and now it seems ok for the moment. still not liking the airflow on the nautilus. could also be because my little dripper has a lot of holes now and the airflow is beeg very beeg. thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (4/6/14)

I personally prefer a good airflow. Open draw on my drippers. Good airflow = good plumes 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (4/6/14)

Well I have gone through a few tanks already and so far the best adjustable airflow is the Nautilus for me. I prefer an airy draw way more then sucking on a double thick milkshake. I had the aerotank which does not allow for much of an airy draw.
I'm soon going to be getting a RDA/RTA and I already know I'm going to Max the airflow capacity when I get my new drippers!
MAX AIRFLOW for the win

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/14)

Airflow is very important! That's why I liked the Nautilus so much and also the Russian! I like a medium airflow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (4/6/14)

Airflow is hugely important but what type of airflow depends on what you are trying to achieve and on the device you are using.

For example, on my IGO-L I prefer a tight draw but on my Kayfun 3.1 I have the airflow screw completely taken out.


----------



## Silverbear (4/6/14)

My choice of airflow is determined by the type of atty I am vaping, on a RDA I like a loose airy draw for big lung hits, but on a tank I like a mid range draw so I can alternate between mouth to lung and lung, but another factor that influences my preferred air flow is the type of juice, some juices I only enjoy with lots of air and some juices are just harsh for be airy draws.


----------



## Silver (5/6/14)

I prefer a tighter draw

For reference, on the Nautilus I like it one bigger than the smallest setting

I find I get better flavour and throat hit. 

I also prefer mouth to lung. If I do a lung hit say once a day I use the @devdev method which is open your mouth a little on the mouthpiece

I can see why adjustable airflow is a good thing to cater for different styles but I tended to keep the nautilus on the same setting

Thank goodness the stock RM2 on the Reo is just perfect for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (5/6/14)

I agree, also prefer a slightly tighter draw. Too airy and there's no flavour with almost a dry throat effect for me.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (5/6/14)

i prefer an airy draw

currently the air control screw is completely removed- i can do mouth to lung and direct lung pulls

on the igol dripper however, the air hole is drilled out to 2mm, so thats direct lung only


----------



## Metal Liz (5/6/14)

I like a medium airy draw... not too tight and not too airy...


----------



## Die Kriek (5/6/14)

I've only had my Naughtylus for 2 days now, still playing around with the AFC to find what I like. So far with Cheesecake I went fully open most of the time, now with VK4 I have it on 2nd smallest


----------



## thekeeperza (5/6/14)

I prefer an airy draw.
Currently the KF is fully open and all my drippers have 2mm holes - except the Omega which has 2 3mm holes.


----------



## TylerD (5/6/14)

thekeeperza said:


> I prefer an airy draw.
> Currently the KF is fully open and all my drippers have 2mm holes - except the Omega which has 2 3mm holes.


And I guess the Omega will be for the cloud chasing comp.........


----------



## thekeeperza (5/6/14)

TylerD said:


> And I guess the Omega will be for the cloud chasing comp.........


For sure

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

